# LOST - brand new AT2 below Pine Creek on the Ark



## jjs (May 22, 2006)

Unfortunately I took a swim below the hole on Pine Creek (Arkansas) Sunday. I tried to hold onto the paddle for a while but eventually let it go so I could swim/bounce of rocks to shore. The paddle is a brand new AT2 with mountain surf creek pogies on it. I had not gotten around to writing my name on it yet (like a fool I know) but if anyone comes across the paddle and wants to return it I'd really appreciate it. My boat was found and leaned up against the fence at the Numbers put in so thanks to whomever saved it for me. 

Josh Sandage 
[email protected]
303.598.8915 
Golden, CO


----------



## Rushis Right (Jan 3, 2006)

Josh,

Thanks for the invite. Sound like a missed some action. Weren't you planning on selling that paddle? You buttered up PC last year what happened?


----------

